# Show Off Your Vintage Bicycle Advertising



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 13, 2013)

Signs, Pictures, Posters, Banners, and Boxes...Post all your vintage and antique Bicycle advertising here. 

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bicycle advertising*

I have many signs, most reproductions. But I like this schwinn comic book from 1959. Got this from a friend from Pekin, Illinois. An old bicycle shop was closing its doors,bikes and parts were already gone. Family was selling off the leftovers and Debbie sent this to me because she knew I was working on a 1959 jaguar mark Iv.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 13, 2013)

DEALER CLOCK


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 13, 2013)

Some of my things around the house


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> Signs, Pictures, Posters, Banners, and Boxes...Post all your vintage and antique Bicycle advertising here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tyler




This is one of the pics that jump-started my quest for classic bikes.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a 56...I just sold a 56.

That picture makes me wish I still had it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A friend's stuff*

I don't really collect ephemera--I'd rather spend the money on bikes! A friend of mine has some cool stuff though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't really collect ephemera--I'd rather spend the money on bikes! A friend of mine has some cool stuff though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 123051View attachment 123052View attachment 123053View attachment 123054




What's the rest of that two tone brown Schwinn look like!?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2013)

Lately, for some strange and unknown reason, I've been into patch kits. It seems like everybody had their own brand of patch kit available.
 I picked up one, and then another and then another. I don't really want to be the patch kit king, but, I can't resist a nice Dutch Brand or a Firestone, when I see one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What's the rest of that two tone brown Schwinn look like!?




He has a couple but I believe it is the back of the Ace you see in that pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> He has a couple but I believe it is the back of the Ace you see in that pic. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 123060View attachment 123058View attachment 123059




Wow!.. Seriously some Nice bikes!...I want it!...


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2013)

OK. Here's a few things....


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

*Box of bicycle spokes by Schwinn*


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Lately, for some strange and unknown reason, I've been into patch kits. It seems like everybody had their own brand of patch kit available.
> I picked up one, and then another and then another. I don't really want to be the patch kit king, but, I can't resist a nice Dutch Brand or a Firestone, when I see one.





*Your Highness....
    If in the future should you feel the need to banish from your domain any kits that
you no longer desire....I....Sir 2jakes from the House of Common Patch Kit Hoarding
will be most delighted in procuring unwanted items for a fair sum...

Respectfully...
 2jakes*




_my humble collection_


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2013)

Your humble collection is very worthy of the crown.
 I thought it was interesting when I first stumbled onto the Camel kit, because I thought, Those sneaky bastards were supplying patch kits to kids, to get them familiar with the brand, so that they would start smoking Camels.
 I was also interested in the Allstate kit because I found one exactly like it from Sears, but it was called Cross Country. Does anybody know if the Cross Country brand came before or after the Allstate brand?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 13, 2013)

Killer camel kit


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Your humble collection is very worthy of the crown.
> I thought it was interesting when I first stumbled onto the Camel kit, because I thought, Those sneaky bastards were supplying patch kits to kids, to get them familiar with the brand, so that they would start smoking Camels.
> I was also interested in the Allstate kit because I found one exactly like it from Sears, but it was called Cross Country. Does anybody know if the Cross Country brand came before or after the Allstate brand?





 It was a different time period & with the depression many adults used the bicycles for transportation.
 The first baseball trading cards if I'm not mistaken were offered in tobacco products starting around 1880s. 
 Later, companies used the baseball cards to promote their products like  cracker jacks & bubble gum...
 For 1¢ you got the card plus gum. Cracker Jacks were 10¢. And I never kept the wrappers....
nowadays those  wrappers alone are worth $$$$


----------



## serg (Nov 14, 2013)

These were a promotional item in 1948. A series of comic book ads got kids to send for a free Columbia Catalog and for an extra 15 cents get this whistle.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 14, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> Killer camel...




Somehow my mind just wanders over to Ivo's thread - guess I'm not quite dead yet...


----------



## bike (Nov 14, 2013)

*Good one!*



dfa242 said:


> Somehow my mind just wanders over to Ivo's thread - guess I'm not quite dead yet...



!~~~~ (,)~~~~


----------



## Gordon (Nov 14, 2013)

*promotional items*

Here are a couple of my favorites from my meager collection.


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 14, 2013)

*Promo puzzle*

Chicago cycle supply (chicyco) service balloon tires


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 14, 2013)

*more pictures*



catfish said:


> OK. Here's a few things....




Ed,
We need wide angle shots to include the bicycles, close ups of the display cabinets, and lots more; so we can pick out what our requests are for the wanted to buy thread.


----------



## bike (Nov 14, 2013)

*Badass!!!!!!!!*



Xcelsior said:


> Chicago cycle supply (chicyco) service balloon tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 14, 2013)

One of the most recent display items. NOS Base was free from a good friend. Found the NOS pedal putter by luck...


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks for ?what? Opies bike?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 14, 2013)

Could be...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a newish piece pretty cool NOS with the box.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey, I can actually contribute to this thread!

Copper "Neverleak" sign, must be roundabout 1920s?






New Departure "Magic Cards", by which you can read the minds of your friends:





Hedstrom promotional sales folder cover:


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 14, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Your humble collection is very worthy of the crown.
> I thought it was interesting when I first stumbled onto the Camel kit, because I thought, Those sneaky bastards were supplying patch kits to kids, to get them familiar with the brand, so that they would start smoking Camels.
> I was also interested in the Allstate kit because I found one exactly like it from Sears, but it was called Cross Country. Does anybody know if the Cross Country brand came before or after the Allstate brand?




Cross Country was before Allstate.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 15, 2013)

I had some visitors a couple of weeks ago and they did a pretty good job of photographing my advertising stuff-

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf

I didn't realize I had such a problem until I saw these pictures....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I had some visitors a couple of weeks ago and they did a pretty good job of photographing my advertising stuff-
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf
> 
> I didn't realize I had such a problem until I saw these pictures....




OMG!
That's incredible!
And my guess is, that's not even the half of it.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 15, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> OMG!
> That's incredible!
> And my guess is, that's not even the half of it.




you're not just whistling dixie with that statement...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I had some visitors a couple of weeks ago and they did a pretty good job of photographing my advertising stuff-
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf
> 
> I didn't realize I had such a problem until I saw these pictures....




I like the ND two speed cut a way hub... ! Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> you're not just whistling dixie with that statement...




Have I mentioned being adopted is on my bucket list? Lol..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I had some visitors a couple of weeks ago and they did a pretty good job of photographing my advertising stuff-
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf
> 
> I didn't realize I had such a problem until I saw these pictures....




I think I just got sent down to the minor leagues.
Chris


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 15, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I had some visitors a couple of weeks ago and they did a pretty good job of photographing my advertising stuff-
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf
> 
> I didn't realize I had such a problem until I saw these pictures....




Not to worry ...there are many here who would be most happy
to help you with your "problem" ! 





_ D.G.Tx. 1930s_


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Could be...




I have the cast iron light fixtures that were on the front of the sheriff's jail building.
They are for trade.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 16, 2013)

*bicycle advertising*


----------



## John (Nov 17, 2013)

*Home made*

Home made one


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 17, 2013)

*Some Old Bicycle Ad Stuff*

Here's a few things i have for a limited amount of space. Could'nt find something for a space above the printer so i made a sign on barn wood.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 17, 2013)

*Some Old Bicycle Ad Stuff*

Here's some items i have in a limited amount of space.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Boris (Nov 17, 2013)

John said:


> Home made oneView attachment 123533




As usual EXCELLENT WORK John!. Is the lettering hand painted? More photos with drawers and cabinet open please.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is my new sign that I purchased.  It is 14' tall and almost 7' wide. Double sided neon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here is my new sign that I purchased.  It is 14' tall and almost 7' wide. Double sided neon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Damn, you win for the biggest sign!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 17, 2013)

*Oh boy*



Rusty2wheels said:


> Here is my new sign that I purchased.  It is 14' tall and almost 7' wide. Double sided neon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is cool! I want it!


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here is my new sign that I purchased.  It is 14' tall and almost 7' wide. Double sided neon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm impressed! Tell us how you scored this baby.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I'm impressed! Tell us how you scored this baby.




Im curious which tree out back your going to bolt it to!?


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 17, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here is my new sign that I purchased.  It is 14' tall and almost 7' wide. Double sided neon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Where in the world are you planning on putting that sign?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 17, 2013)

Ha!  I am actually not sure where I will put it yet. As far as the story goes... I found it in a warehouse.  The sign came from a shop that closed and was torn down.  The sign was moved into a warehouse and sat for about 40 years is what I was told. Luckily I was able to purchase it and this weekend it went home with me! I am trying to find pictures of the shop with the sign out front.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Ha!  I am actually not sure where I will put it yet. As far as the story goes... I found it in a warehouse.  The sign came from a shop that closed and was torn down.  The sign was moved into a warehouse and sat for about 40 years is what I was told. Luckily I was able to purchase it and this weekend it went home with me! I am trying to find pictures of the shop with the sign out front.




That shop still exists...well kind of. Hasn't opened to the public for years, but is still there.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Ha!  I am actually not sure where I will put it yet. As far as the story goes... I found it in a warehouse.  The sign came from a shop that closed and was torn down.  The sign was moved into a warehouse and sat for about 40 years is what I was told. Luckily I was able to purchase it and this weekend it went home with me! I am trying to find pictures of the shop with the sign out front.




I think you win this thread...! Lol


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 17, 2013)

The original store was on union ave in memphis, and was torn down and a ballpark was built there.  Yes the company does still exist in memphis but at a different location.  The business is closed to the public now, but I have had the privelige to meet and deal with the owner.


----------



## geosbike (Nov 17, 2013)

*14ft sign*



Rusty2wheels said:


> The original store was on union ave in memphis, and was torn down and a ballpark was built there.  Yes the company does still exist in memphis but at a different location.  The business is closed to the public now, but I have had the privelige to meet and deal with the owner.




that's very cool


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2013)

This is why I posted this thread. To see stuff like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morton (Nov 18, 2013)

*I wanna.......*

see it lit if you ever get it working!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John (Nov 18, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I had some visitors a couple of weeks ago and they did a pretty good job of photographing my advertising stuff-
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf
> 
> I didn't realize I had such a problem until I saw these pictures....




I hope the Huffman police do not see this one.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf#lh:133-2013-10-13 20.07.10.jpg


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 18, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I had some visitors a couple of weeks ago and they did a pretty good job of photographing my advertising stuff-
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf
> 
> I didn't realize I had such a problem until I saw these pictures....






John said:


> I hope the Huffman police do not see this one.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf#lh:133-2013-10-13 20.07.10.jpg




John, I tried to help Scott remedy this situation but he didn't have back-stock on either item, that or my cash roll was too small.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 21, 2013)

*Poor Mans Advertising Sign*

I cant afford a lot of the nicer signs etc but I do have this, created and given to me by Cabe member JOEL.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Ha!  I am actually not sure where I will put it yet. As far as the story goes... I found it in a warehouse.  The sign came from a shop that closed and was torn down.  The sign was moved into a warehouse and sat for about 40 years is what I was told. Luckily I was able to purchase it and this weekend it went home with me! I am trying to find pictures of the shop with the sign out front.




That is a very cool sign !!!!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 23, 2013)

Recent scores.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2013)

those are kool Scott....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2013)

John said:


> I hope the Huffman police do not see this one.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/1j3flr49a5b9ae5/sniabZqkIf#lh:133-2013-10-13 20.07.10.jpg




you win.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't have much in the way of advertising, but I do like the mood my neon sign makes in the attic and I recently picked up a large metal Gillette tires sign, which I have yet to find a home for.
As Shawn, I would rather spend my money on the bicycles and its where my focus has been, but it is shifting with less bicycles to go after.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 25, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I don't have much in the way of advertising, but I do like the mood my neon sign makes in the attic and I recently picked up a large metal Gillette tires sign, which I have yet to find a home for.
> As Shawn, I would rather spend my money on the bicycles and its where my focus has been, but it is shifting with less bicycles to go after.
> Chris
> View attachment 124550View attachment 124551




I love attic bicycle storage.... Like that one episode of pickers where they get some  chainless pope I think.. Thang was filled with prewar bikes.. Nice pix Chris


----------



## kos22us (Nov 28, 2013)

picked this up a few months ago, was the main exterior sign that hung out front of a shop in philly, pa, 5' feet long x 3' feet high


----------



## serg (Nov 30, 2013)

*1952 Trike - Bag*

Cool graphics


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's a neat piece!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2013)

Just one...
View attachment 125758


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Here's a neat piece!




That is a really cool piece!
That auction was fun to watch. I can't imagine that too many of those have survived.
I would have broken mine long before I had enough to buy a Monark, and probably would have gone down to Tasty-Freeze and bought a hot fudge sundae instead.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 3, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> That auction was fun to watch..




I miss the days of watching an auction go crazy in the last minute before it ends...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think the guys $1,700 dollar buy it now, kind of scared everyone off of that one.


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 4, 2013)

Small neon purchased from Del Lamb's bike shop in Milwaukee about 35 years ago when he was closing up his shop.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 4, 2013)

Late 1800's or early 1900's advertising note!


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 4, 2013)

*Ads*

WWII  POSTCARD  

















NEW DEPARTURE


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 5, 2013)

_Lindy Bicycle ad - September, 1928_








_My version of the Lindy Aeroplane Emblem !_


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 7, 2013)

Did some rearranging yesterday and found this folded up behind a showcase.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 7, 2013)

Came across this as well.  It was good to be off because of a rare ice storm here in Texas.


----------



## TammyN (Dec 7, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I have the cast iron light fixtures that were on the front of the sheriff's jail building.
> They are for trade.




Sheriff Taylor?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes, but let's not forget Barney Fife!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice old cardboard ad-


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 7, 2013)

Cardboard cutout is rare and the Murray clock is sweet! Here's a lit sign I had.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 8, 2013)

Some of you probably remember this item from Memory lane, sat on a display case for years with the tags at 4 bucks each. I asked to buy the whole thing last year, glad they decided to sell! I was told theres supposed to be 3 of these that stack together on a pole.


----------



## Kevintothej (Dec 8, 2013)

Bumper sticker.








Not really advertising, but still cool.




Window poster.




Window poster.




Window poster.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrington (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is one pic of a find I found this summer.


----------



## Arrington (Dec 9, 2013)

Another pic of lion.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 10, 2013)

*Racycle Ad*

Here is my latest purchase from ebay..... from the Henderson Litho Co. Cin

It is a fairly funny one When you first look at it you see a beautiful woman dressed quite nicely for the day and it reads on the top

_*A Bicycle is not a Racycle
without Racycle Crank Hanger

why is a CHEAP bicycle like this lady?

( hold to the light )*_





At the bottom it says:

_*Moral:
Buy a Racycle.*_

Well when you hold it to the light you quickly notice the womans undergarments and her actual shape - LOL

with the saying at the bottom:

_*A fine finish but a Poor frame.*_





I think it is a very impressive Ad for Racycle in the day!

Here it is from the back:


----------



## alexander55 (Dec 19, 2022)

1937 Iver Johnson Brochure


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2022)

A recent acquisition that rings my bell.












Thanks, to @New Mexico Brant !


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 19, 2022)

Ultimate shop bell @cyclingday


----------

